# PC bootet nach Kaltstart nicht



## lukascmarek (22. Januar 2016)

Liebe Community,

seit einigen Tagen bootet mein PC beim Kaltstart (nach der Nacht) nicht; ich bekomme weder ein Bild noch Strom auf die USB-Ports, sprich Tastatur und Maus bleiben aus. Auch wiederholtes an- und ausschalten per Powerbutton bringt nichts. Erst wenn ich das Netzteil abschalte und den Stecker raus- und wieder reintue startet der PC. Sobald der PC erst einmal läuft, treten keine Probleme mehr auf. Neustarten, Zocken, etc. klappt. Auch kann ich den PC dann neustarten, bzw. herunterfahren und nach ein, zwei Stunden problemlos wieder hochfahren ohne die Netzteillösung.

Vorgeschichte: Ich habe den PC im Dezember zusammengebaut und hatte von Anfang an Bootprobleme, welche ich jedoch durch Austausch des Mainboards und des Netzteils beheben konnte. Seit dem lief alles einige Wochen ohne Probleme, bis vor einigen Tagen die Problematik mit dem Kaltstart auftrat.

Zur Fehlerdiagnose habe ich bereits Prime95 und Memtest einige Studen laufen lassen, hier wurden mir keine Fehler angezeigt.

Mein System:
Mainboard: Gigaybte Z170X Gaming 3
CPU: Intel i5 6600K OC @4,5Ghz bei 1,3V
Kühler: TR HR 02 Macho Rev. B
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Super Stream OC @3800Mhz/1429Mhz (Turbo)
RAM: Kingston Hyper Fury 16GB (2x8GB) DDR 4 XMP @2666 mhz
SSD: Samsung EVO 250 GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500 Watt
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silent Base 800 Black

Ich bin ratlos, könnt ihr mir helfen?


Grüße,

Lukas


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Januar 2016)

Abschaltbare Steckdosenleiste? Möglich das da ein Kondensator noch geladen ist, der ein Einschalten verhindert, und durch das Ab- und Anstecken des Kaltgerätekabels dieser entladen wird


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Januar 2016)

Ansonsten mal ohne OC Settings testen und weiter beobachten.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Januar 2016)

Es sollte möglich sein, mit noch etwas weniger als 1,3V zu fahren. Am besten erstmal ganz ohne OC starten.
Wie alt sind denn deine Leitungen im Haus? Oder die Steckdosenleiste?
Probiere mal, folgendes vor dem Start:
Steckdosenleiste aus -> Startknopf drücken -> Steckdosenleiste an -> PC starten.


----------



## lukascmarek (22. Januar 2016)

@nWo-Wolfpac Ich habe das Bios gestern Abend auf Standarteinstellungen gesetzt, die Graka ist lediglich per Software übertaktet. Daran kanns also nicht liegen.

@PC-Bastler2011 Der PC hängst tatsächlich an einer abschaltbaren Steckleiste, ich werde mit nachher mal eine normale ausleihen und es damit versuchen.

Update: Mittlerweile tritt das Problem auch direkt nach dem Herunterfahren auf. Genauere Fehlerbeschreibung: Drücke den Powerbutton, er leuchtet auf, Lüfter laufen an, CPU-Lüfter auf hochturen, der Boot bleibt jedoch aus. Nach Netzteilreset bootet der PC normal.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Januar 2016)

Zieh das Kaltgerätekabel ab, drück den Powerknopf 10-15sek und versuch anschließend zu starten (Kaltgerätekabel natürlich vorher wieder anschließen)


----------



## lukascmarek (22. Januar 2016)

@schnuetz1 und @PC-Bastler2011 Mit der von euch beschriebenen Methode klappt es. Aber das kann doch keine Dauerlösung sein?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Januar 2016)

Also das "resetten" per abgesteckten KGK und anschließendem 10sek Powerknopf drücken, hilft nur temporär?


----------



## lukascmarek (22. Januar 2016)

Ja, nur einmalig. Sobald ich den PC wieder herunterfahre und länger als ein, zwei Minuten ausgeschaltet lasse und anschließend wieder hochfahren will, tritt das Problem wieder auf. Wieder hilft nur das ein- und ausschalten des Netzteils. Mittlerweile habe ich den PC direkt an die Steckdose angeschlossen, ohne jegliche Verlängerungskabel, brauchte nichts.


----------



## lukascmarek (22. Januar 2016)

Scheinbar weiß hier auch niemand weiter, ich werde den PC dann Wohl oder Übel Montag zum Fachmann bringen. Danke trotzdem an alle!


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Tausch das Netzteil mal aus. Kann sein, dass es einen Defekt hat.
Du kannst den Vor Ort Austausch von BeQuiet nutzen.
Wenn das nicht deie Fehlerquelle ist, kann es nur das Mainboard sein.
Hasst du den Fehler auch bei Standard Settings?

Was auch sein kann -- hatte ich mal -- sind die Kabel. Tausch mal die Kabel aus, also Stromkabel, Datenkabel und check die Kabel vom Case.


----------



## lukascmarek (31. Januar 2016)

Update: Habe den PC zum Fachmann gebracht, dieser konnte den Fehler bei sich im Laden jedoch nicht reproduzieren. Ich habe nun fast alle Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen, übrig bleibt nur noch der Monitor, das DisplayPort Kabel oder die Grafikkarte. Der Fehler tritt nur auf, wenn mein Monitor (ASUS ROG PG278Q, 144Hz G-Sync) über DP angeschlossen ist. Benutze ich dagegen meine Fernseher per HDMI als Bildschirm, tritt der Fehler nicht auf. Den Monitor habe ich seit ein, zwei Wochen, vorher hatte ich eine Samsung über HDMI angeschlossen. Tatsächlich traten die Probleme wohl erst nach dem Kauf auf, an den Monitor habe ich anfangs gar nicht gedacht. Ich habe mir jetzt ein hochwertiges DP-Kabel gekauft (Wichtig: 20 Pin nicht belegt, Internetrecherche) bestellt, bei vielen mit ähnlichen Problemen brachte das die Lösung. Abwarten, ob das den Fehler behebt. Ansonsten muss ich den Monitor und die Grafikkarte testen.


----------



## Garnorh198 (31. Januar 2016)

Eventuell liegt es an einem Masseschluss auf Seiten des Monitors auf Pin20 des Displayports. Hast du mal probiert erst den Rechner einzuschalten und danach den Monitor; und wenn das nicht geht -> andersrum - also erst den Monitor und dann den PC.  
Wäre nämlich  vielleicht möglich, dass der Monitor beim Starten ein falsches Signal über diesen Pin schickt, was das Netzteil zum Abschalten bringt. Für Displayportkabel zur direkten Verbindung zu einem Monitor wird Pin20 nicht benötigt, er dient zur Stromversorgung von aktiven Adaptern.


----------



## lukascmarek (1. Februar 2016)

Es lag tatsächlich am Kabel, wie von mir vermutet. Ob es der Pin 20 war oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Auf jedenfall sollte man im Zweifel lieber zum teuereren DisplayPort-Kabel greifen. In diesem Sinne - ./gelöst.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2016)

Jo, hier rennen nicht nur Holzköpfe rumm


----------

